# Driving Hours 2018



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2018)

Here it is guys! The 2018 Driving Hours Log thread. If you are going to participate please check in by listing the horses you will be driving this year so I can get our spreadsheet started. I may do a month by month sheet this year and figure out how to share it with you all to make things easier. Also.... Logging team driving? Should I make a line for a team say "Horse A/Horse B Team" then also slots for "Horse A" and "Horse B" separately? The total driving hours will be the same in the end but then we could see how many hours a team was run together.

Any suggestions on changes or ideas going forward are always appreciated since I have no idea what I am doing






Happy Driving in 2018 Everyone!!!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 3, 2018)

I would love to count the team hours seperately, if this is not too much work for you





I started the driving year yesterday with

Teddy/Massai (tandem): 1 hour

Moony: 40 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2018)

Ground driving Buckly 55 minutes today.

I will also be using Dapper Dan. So, two horses for me.

Doing team hours seems like a good addition. Some people might be motivated to do a team if there is the spice of competition.

However you want to set it up is good.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in with Peanut and Cappy. I can't wait until this modern version of the ice age breaks and I start in again.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 3, 2018)

i think you did a great job this year. i will drive charlie and daisy separate and then in the spring i will try them in tandem.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 4, 2018)

About 30 minutes ground driving Buckly today. Then my sister came out and we took him in the golf cart, then worked with the shafts. He is sure goosey, but gets better every time. Worked with him for nearly 2 hours, so he is one tired pony tonight. I am not sure what it is about the sulky that alarms him. I parked it in his corral with him tonight; maybe he will get more used to it.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 4, 2018)

good idea Marsha. pat him on the butt a lot, sides top all over, just when u are walking by him.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 6, 2018)

Everyone's package is in the mail ☺☺☺☺ Except for Silver City's, I am still trying to track her down.

Northwolf, I have no idea how long it will take to reach you because of Customs, I sent it Priority Mail, so hopefully not too long.

Everyone else should see theirs on Tuesday.

If they arrive wrinkled (and they might) you can iron them on very low heat, on the BACK side so the printing does not lift.

I just want to say how much fun I have had with all of you this year. A big Thank You to everyone for all their advice and encouragement!

And MC is most awesome for tracking those hours!

Drive on, guys!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you Cayuse, I'm very excited to receive the package!





I forgot to list the horses and teams for this year. I plan to drive:

single:

- Massai

- Teddy

- Moony

and teams:

- Massai/Teddy

- Massai/Moony

- Teddy/Moony

- Massai/Teddy/Moony (unicorn or three-horse hitch, I plan both)

- Massai/Domino (<= this is my old 31 yo shetland gelding, I plan to hitch him a few times this year)

-----------------------

Yesterday I drove:

Massai/Teddy 1 hour


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 7, 2018)

I am joining in this year. But it’s January 7th and I have only seen my boys once so far, due to this sub zero weather. Hopefully we can drive soon. I will be driving:

Single

-Sundance Kid

-Butch Cassidy

Pairs

- Sundance Kid and Butch Cassidy

Thanks for keeping track!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 7, 2018)

glad you are joining us Peggy. The more the merrier.

glad you are joining us Peggy. The more the merrier.


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 8, 2018)

welcome to our group, Peggy!





I've 80 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai yesterday. We drove tandem.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Peggy! Welcome! Hope to hear more about your minis.

35 minutes for Cappy ground driving. It warmed up a little so I took advantage of it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Peggy! Welcome! Hope to hear more about your minis.

35 minutes for Cappy ground driving. It warmed up a little so I took advantage of it.

ETA: sorry for the double post, I hit post twice because, well, I dunno why!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! Ive been a member of the forum for years, just never kept track of my driving hours. Our weather finally warmed up (still below freezing, but felt pretty good compared to the below zero temps weve had since Christmas) and I got in my first drive of the year! Only 40 minutes, but it felt soooo good! Butch was perfect! He always makes me proud. We just went through the subdivision next door, mostly walking as I wasnt sure if there would be slippery pavement. When we got back, my barn owners husband said we didnt think wed see you until March! Although Ive lived in this area all my life, as Ive gotten older I have less tolerance for the cold. My goal is to move to NC in the next few years. Im following Jeannies adventure vicariously. So:

Butch Cassidy 40 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 9, 2018)

Welcome Peggy! Glad to have you join our driving hours thread. I'm begging your forgiveness ahead of time if I mess up your hours or take forever to get caught up sometimes. Also, if you have any ideas or comments please feel free to share. I'm not a bookkeeper so this is a learning curve for me





I'm heading down to south again this weekend so I should get more hours. Maybe some team hours with my friends mini and Candace.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 9, 2018)

30 minutes of ground driving CappyCappy today, I hope to drive him this weekend if it stays warm (well, warmish lol)


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm here! I'm here!! LOL I sent an email reply, let me know if you didn't get it

I had a BAD year with my animals in 2017. Spanky is well. One day I'll share the rest.

Please put us down for 15 minutes ground driving today. He wants to do more, but I can't. Poor Spanky.

And thank you Majorclementine, for doing our bookkeeping. Learning spreadsheet skills is on my first quarter of 2018 to do list.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 9, 2018)

love to see a picture of your dutch shepherds.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Buckly, which included some desensitizing stuff.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 10, 2018)

Silver City,

I did not get your first email, I pm'd you just now so hopefully one way or they other you will see this and try again. We will figure it out!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 11, 2018)

15 minutes of ground driving Peanut today. Thanks!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 12, 2018)

20 min ground driving Clementine

1 hour driving Candace


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2018)

1 hour ground driving Buckly.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 13, 2018)

25 minutes ground driving Clementine

25 minutes ground driving Pistol

My son (I put him on our chart to keep track of his hours for him) got 30 minutes driving Candace.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 14, 2018)

30 minutes ground driving Cappy today. Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 15, 2018)

Weekend drives:

Friday 1 hour for Teddy and Massai (team)

Saturday 2 hours the same team

Sunday 50 minutes Teddy/Massai (tandem)

Ground drove Moony on friday and saturday for 30 minutes each day


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 15, 2018)

30 minutes for Cappy, ground driving. Thanks MC!

Northwolf, I checked the tracking number today and your package has made it to Switzerland!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 18, 2018)

https://www.icloud.com/numbers/0xMXXDhJ13k9VBnYqQmfU2iyA#Jan_18

Oaky, I hope you guys can take a look at this if you want. I'm not great at this whole "cloud" thing. I'm going to do quarterly spreadsheets because it will be easier to keep track of this way I think. I've got singles and teams, driving and ground driving. If you guys have any suggestions or comments let me know.

I'm thinking bridle tassels and mini driving decals for prizes this year?? For top driver, team, and ground driving? I'm also wondering about 2018 pins to add to our amazing ribbons. I know it's early but believe me, if I don't get a jump on this stuff I'll be scrambling at the last minute. Never a good thing.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 18, 2018)

Sounds good MC. I actually spent a snowy afternoon this week visiting ribbon websites, lol.

Silver City, I mailed yours today  I was stuck inside yesterday with a snowstorm and Monday was a holiday. I should arrive Saturday, according to the receipt. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 18, 2018)

Peanut had 25 minutes of ground driving and

10 minutes driving , today. We had fresh snow and I had a fresh mini!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 19, 2018)

My harness bells arrived! I have not opened them yet, I am waiting until my husband comes home 

They sound pretty, even in the package! I knew they had been delivered when I opened up the mail box and heard them

before I saw the package. I Can't wait to see them!

What will Peanut and Cappy think?

Thank you Major Clem!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 19, 2018)

i received my bells, i always wondered why they were so expensive, now i know, they sound beautiful and the quality is awesome. i always wanted some. thanks a lot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 19, 2018)

one hour for Dapper Dan today. We went exploring a little today on a grassy trail. He wore his ribbon.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 19, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> one hour for Dapper Dan today. We went exploring a little today on a grassy trail. He wore his ribbon.


☺


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 19, 2018)

I opened my bells, Wow! They are so pretty and sound awesome. Whoever makes the bells has a wonderful talent.

Hubby was tickled with them, too. Glad I waited to open them.

Thank you MC!

Can I add 15 minutes ground driving and 30 of driving for Peanut, today?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 19, 2018)

mc your ideas sound great, what can i do to help chip in?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 20, 2018)

2 hours and 20 minutes ground driving for Buckly.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 20, 2018)

25 minutes of driving Peanut

15 minutes of ground driving Cappy. Thanks ☺


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 21, 2018)

Woohoo! I finally got my second drive of the year!

Sundance Kid 1 hour


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 21, 2018)

I received the bells too yesterday. They're so awesome, I love them!!! Thank you very much




I'm looking forward to use them with the sleigh! The ribbon will arrive tomorrow





I drove on friday 70 minutes with team Teddy/Massai and 40 minutes of ground driving for Moony.

Yesterday I hitched Moony to the cart for a nice 50 min tour. He did great! Then, I drove with Teddy and Massai 70 minutes again.

Today, It's very rainy and muddy here, so I think I won't drive


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 21, 2018)

Hooray! I'm glad the bells reached everyone. They got to Switzerland almost as quick as the ones that stayed in the U.S. Go figure. I'm glad you guys are happy with your bells. LeRoy does great work I think. I have a larger set of his bells and I love the way they sound. Nothing beats those cast brass bells for sound IMO.


NorthWolf: Do you have a long mud season? Does it rain often in Switzerland?


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2018)

15 minute of ground driving Cappy

10 minutes of driving, Cappy. Had just enough snow left for a few laps around.


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 23, 2018)

@Cayuse: The ribbons arrived yesterday, thank you very much, I love them! I'll take pictures on the weekend





@MajorClementine: Did your horses accept the bells from the beginning? Massai knows bells, as we owned an older set of bells a few years ago (unfortunately I've lost them), but the other horses do not know bells. I think I'll try them first on a walk to get the horses used to them.

Yes, we've 13 to 20 rain days per month. Usually, in winter (Dec to Mar) we have snow, but this winter is way too warm, so we have rain and mud... this is not normal to have so much mud, there are floods and mudslides all over the country at the moment. On the other way, in the higher regions, they have too much snow.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 23, 2018)

Warm weather melted the snow and made squishy mud. Drove on the road through the subdivision.

Butch Cassidy 30 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 23, 2018)

Northwolf, Glad you got them safe and sound!

It did not take as long as I thought.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 25, 2018)

Northwolf, so glad to hear Moony is doing well!

I always put the bells on a horse and lead him around for awhile for the first time. Dapper Dan wears the sleighbells and I also fasten bells around his feet with velcro. He is noisy.

60 minutes ground driving for Buckly today.

Then I pulled the sulky up behind him by myself and he let me. A couple more times and I think I can attach them and lead him.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 26, 2018)

Warmer weather means muddier ground. Driving on the road through the subdivision.

Sundance Kid 35 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 26, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> @MajorClementine: Did your horses accept the bells from the beginning? Massai knows bells, as we owned an older set of bells a few years ago (unfortunately I've lost them), but the other horses do not know bells. I think I'll try them first on a walk to get the horses used to them.


My horses never minded the bells. I would take them with me when I fed for a couple of days and jingle them while I walked up to the fence. After 2 days of that I hooked them to the harness with no problems. I love my bells now because the horses tend to ignore noise around them on drives better.

I'm impressed with our January numbers! So many of you out braving the cold, mud, snow and rain


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2018)

You didn't mention wind. We've been between 20-42 mph for several days. I'd welcome a little mud. We have had no appreciable moisture in two months. Some of the winter wheat hasn't even come up.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 26, 2018)

our wind dried up everything really fast and i almost got to drive. our house is sold for sure we have 30 days to get out here.

we will move in ith Matt and buy some property


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 27, 2018)

our house is sold for sure we have 30 days to get out here.[/size][/font]

Congrats! Your new home is waiting, you just haven’t found it yet!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 27, 2018)

Getting bored going round in the subdivision, but thankful that the weather is warm enough to get some driving in.

Butch Cassidy. 30 mins


----------



## Northwolf (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for the bell habituation tipps, Marsha and MajorClem



Not yet tried it... but I'll get my horses use to the bells on the evening walks this week!

I drove on saturday 80 min with the team Teddy/Massai and on sundays 60 min again with the same. Great weather, but sadly not much time





45 minutes of ground driving for Moony on sunday.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 29, 2018)

Just a quick check-in to say "THANK YOU" for the participation ribbon.

I haven't posted because on 20 January, my nephew was walking home from work and was hit by a truck and died instantly.

We've been planning the funeral, vigils and tonight we send him home to be buried in El Salvador.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 29, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What an awful thing to have happen. My condolences to you and your entire family.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 29, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 30, 2018)

im so sorry for your loss, what a tragedy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2018)

A little over an hour ground driving for Buckly today. When we got back I was able to attach the sulky and I led him around for a little while. He did pretty well. I think it will get easier every time.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2018)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. I made it over the ice to the back pasture. I probably shouldn't have done it. He was too feisty and it was fairly non-productive.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 4, 2018)

sounds like buckley is a natural.

sounds like peanut is feeling spring coming.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> 25 minutes ground driving Peanut. I made it over the ice to the back pasture. I probably shouldn't have done it. He was too feisty and it was fairly non-productive.


One of those famous two-steps-forward-three-steps-back days...

It reminds me of when I was about 11 years old. I got a beautiful new bridle for Christmas. Couldn't wait to try it out. Our horses were in a pasture a few miles from the house so dad drove me over. Feisty was too mild a word for those frosty equines. It was a cold, blustery South Dakota day but I was determined to try out the new bridle. Luckily the bridle was too small for my horse. Whew! No one lost any honor and I lived to ride another day.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 4, 2018)

Peanut was a fool I was a fool for even trying! It will be warm tomorrow so we will see if the foolishness continues.

Jeannie, I forgot about Spring Fever, but I guess Peanut didn't, lol.

Marsha, I am glad for your sake that the bridle was too small! Fate was looking out for you.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 5, 2018)

@Silver City Heritage Farmstead: I'm sorry for your loss too






I drove on saturday 50 minutes with Moony in the cart.

The team Massai and Teddy I drove on saturday 50 minutes too and on sunday 70 minutes as a tandem.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 5, 2018)

25 minutes of ground driving Peanut. All is right in his world today


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 5, 2018)

I can't believe we're into February already. We didn't even really have a winter here. I'm worried about the water situation for the summer... nothing I can do but wait and see I guess.

January totals were 7.5 hr driving, 10.5 hr team driving, 12.5 hr ground driving


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 9, 2018)

25 minutes yesterday 2/8

30 minutes today 2/9

Ground driving Cappy. Had a little snow instead of rain so the footing was improved. Rain tomorrow :-(


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 11, 2018)

One hour for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 12, 2018)

70 minutes for the team Teddy and Massai on last saturday, only one drive last week. Had not much time and it was raining all the time



hope this week will be better!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 15, 2018)

We had a slight warm up so I got to drive today! The clouds took over by the time I was able to hitch, and it felt colder than 40*. Everything is so gray I have a struggle with depression, but even a short drive lifted my spirits.

Butch Cassidy. 30 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 15, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> We had a slight warm up so I got to drive today! The clouds took over by the time I was able to hitch, and it felt colder than 40*. Everything is so gray I have a struggle with depression, but even a short drive lifted my spirits.
> 
> Butch Cassidy. 30 mins


It is so gray too , this winter seems endless. I am glad you were able to get out and!about! for a!drive with Butch Cassidy. My minis cheer me up also. Please excuse!the ! I have a occasional glitch with the computer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> We had a slight warm up so I got to drive today! The clouds took over by the time I was able to hitch, and it felt colder than 40*. Everything is so gray I have a struggle with depression, but even a short drive lifted my spirits.
> 
> Butch Cassidy. 30 mins


My husband cannot take more than 2 or 3 consecutive days of cloudy skies. Glad you got a drive in and got a lift.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 16, 2018)

10 minutes of ground driving Peanut today. MUD!

Thank you MajorClem to logging my measly minutes! ☺☺


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 18, 2018)

30 minutes!of ground driving Peanut in the sled.

We had some snow last night, so I was able to put him to work pulling yesterday's and today's manure tubs.

Thanks MC! Hope you are visiting the herd this weekend.


----------



## Chamomile (Feb 18, 2018)

I would love to join this challenge even if I'm a bit behind! I haven't been able to drive anyway because we are either skating around on ice or buried in snow drifts and enduring high winds and below zero weather.

I will be driving my mare Sky and ground driving her 3 year old son, Zorro this year. Can I count our walks where I ground drive Zorro with one line for now? He hasn't moved up to two lines yet. If so then I can count 3 hours of ground driving with Zorro.

Also do we update our hours here?

This will be so much fun!!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2018)

Glad to have you join us Chamomile! We have had lousy weather for driving/sledding here too, for the most part.

Mud or ice.

I did get another session in with Peanut today before the snow melted, it is 51 degrees and melting fast.

20 minutes ground driving.

10 minutes driving (sledding)

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome to the challenge, Chamomile!





I did not have much time, but I drive Massai on sundays, 70 minutes.

Moony's lesson was ground driving, 40 minutes.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 20, 2018)

Sundance Kid. 45 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2018)

You are all making me feel like a lazy slacker! Something keeps coming up as an excuse. Hopefully when this latest weather pattern blows out, I'll be able to ground drive Buckly again. We've just been going on walks together and working on ground manners. A few days ago it was 80 degrees and the hairy boys were in a sweat just standing around. Today it is down to 28 with a wind chill of -5.

Thanks for keeping me inspired!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 20, 2018)

Your weather is our weather 3 days later!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2018)

One hour ground driving Buckly today and 40 minutes driving Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2018)

Peanut 15 minutes ground driving.

Cappy 15 minutes ground driving.

Both today.

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 26, 2018)

Very cold here too! We have down to 5 degree and a very icy north east wind... So I don't wanted to freeze on the cart and hitched the ponies only for a short drive on saturday. BUT I introduced Moony to the team, finally!!

50 minutes for the team Massai/Moony


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 26, 2018)

Temps were in the mid 40s today, so we actually went for a longer drive. Through the subdivision, then back out on the main road for 1/4 mile. We went over the bridge , the water was fairly high and quite rapidly flowing, but Butch was perfect. Turned around at the intersection, then back over the bridge and then back through the subdivision. A very relaxing day.

Butch Cassidy

50 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 27, 2018)

20 minutes of ground driving Peanut, thanks!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 28, 2018)

We had a lovely warm day today. Butch and I went out with four friends and equines from our barn for a wonderful drive.

Butch Cassidy

55 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 28, 2018)

Peggy, is that a mule I see? I can't quite tell but whatever it is, it sure is cute!

Isn't it nice the weather is better!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 28, 2018)

Peggy i am so happy you are getting out to drive......jealous too. hehehehehe


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 1, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Peggy, is that a mule I see? I can't quite tell but whatever it is, it sure is cute!
> 
> Isn't it nice the weather is better!


Actually, she's a standard donkey. Not really broke to ride, but likes to go out with the group and cooperates nicely. No saddle or bridle, just her halter and lead rope. And a "no fear" teenager!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 1, 2018)

Another warm day, so another day to drive. Unfortunately, a cold front came through and took the sun with it, so it was a balmy 40* by the time I was harnessed and hitched. A quick jaunt through the subdivision in the sprinkling mist was enough for us.

Sundance Kid

40 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2018)

40 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 2, 2018)

80 minutes for Massai - we drove the sulky with the sleigh skids for the first time. We have snow!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 2, 2018)

20 minutes with Cappy ground driving yesterday. Thanks MC.

MC we have not heard from you in awhile. I think in a past post you mentioned a vacation, someplace warm and fun I hope ☺!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2018)

40 minutes ground driving Buckly.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 4, 2018)

Weather here is like an early spring! 40s and breezy. I know we will probably get at least a few more snows and more cold, but I am taking advantage of it. I’m still tweaking my new-to-me harness. I think I really like the comfy fit euro collars. I may use this harness for both singles and pairs; I think I have it set up so that I can switch back and forth from single to pair in only a few minutes. That will make for a lot less “stuff”. (Yes, I am a tack hoarder, trying to reform!)

Butch Cassidy

30 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 4, 2018)

Peanut 20 minutes and Cappy 25 minutes of ground driving today.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 5, 2018)

40 min on saturday with Massai and Domino on the sleigh


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 5, 2018)

Another breezy spring day. Sundance Kid and I went out with April leading Raina on Booboo, and Lizzy and Allison on their bikes. Through the subdivision with a stop to visit our friend Mary and her two girls. I love how bikes whizzing by doesnt even cause an ear flick.

Sundance Kid

75mins


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 5, 2018)

Zorro has another 2 hours of long lining and Sky has 35 minutes of long lining as well! I'm hoping to get out in the sled a bit today!! We have enough snow and the sun is shining


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 5, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> Another breezy spring day. Sundance Kid and I went out with April leading Raina on Booboo, and Lizzy and Allison on their bikes. Through the subdivision with a stop to visit our friend Mary and her two girls. I love how bikes whizzing by doesnt even cause an ear flick.
> 
> Sundance Kid
> 
> 75mins


Does Sundance have roaning, or is the white on his face due to his age? Mine will be 21 this year and I'm seeing a lot of gray on him now.


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 5, 2018)

I drove Sky for an hour today in the sled! So much fun... Here's a video!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2018)

20 minutes ground drivng Cappy this afternoon.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 5, 2018)

You know I've been MIA when LB tells me I've reached my "post comment likes" limit for the day. I always "like" your driving time posts when I record the time so I know where I've left off. Well I was so far behind it wouldn't let me "like them anymore. So this post will have to be my marker.

Sorry it's so late but WELCOME to Chamomile and Zorro and Sky! I've got you added to our spreadsheet and am logging your hours along with the group. Happy to have you along for the drive. And I have to say, I love the flower brow band you've got on Sky. Maybe flowers will help my Clementine feel like herself again. Worth a try.

You guys are rocking it! Off to the "Your Drive Day" thread to catch up on everyone!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 6, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Does Sundance have roaning, or is the white on his face due to his age? Mine will be 21 this year and I'm seeing a lot of gray on him now.


Sundance Kid will be 25 this August. He is a chocolate silver dapple, so he sheds out Hershey brown. He has always had a grey beard, but in the last few years he’s gotten more grey on his face.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 9, 2018)

Cappy and I logged some hours in the sled yesterday and today.

20 minutes ground driving

40 minutes driving

Thanks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 10, 2018)

45 minutes ground driving Buckly today.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 13, 2018)

I drove my old team Massai/Domino on saturday for 1 hour and on sunday for 1 hour too (sunday it was a three-horse hitch with Prince, my sisters pony who is 36 years old... but I think I'll drive him too rarely, so I think it's better to count this drive as a team drive).


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 16, 2018)

I drove the team Moony and Massai yesterday for 50 minutes.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 16, 2018)

Woohoo! I finally got the boys hitched as a pair Sunday. New-to-me Eurocollars and harness required lots of tweaking. Almost as much fiddling as actual driving, but I think we finally got it pretty good. I think I lost all my videos and photos from my phone





Sundance Kid and Butch Cassidy

45 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 18, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 19, 2018)

60 minutes team driving Moony/Massai on saturday

60 minutes single driving for Massai on sunday

and 45 minutes ground driving on sunday for Moony


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2018)

1 hour ground driving Buckly today. I am pooped.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 1 hour ground driving Buckly today. I am pooped.


That's alot of walking! How many miles, do you think? I bet two? Two and a half?We are still fighting snow and mud, the muddy parts are the kind that can suck your boot off so I am still grounded.

Snow coming tonight so MAYBE I can take the sled out one more time, but I am not counting on it.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 22, 2018)

No sled today :-( our snow was slush.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 23, 2018)

Another beautiful sunny Spring Day!

Sundance Kid

45 minutes


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2018)

It must be Springtime everywhere but my back yard!

20 minute's ground driving Peanut today. I found a high spot and took advantage of it.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2018)

20 minutes of ground!driving with!Peanut!today.

Thank you MajorClem!


----------



## Northwolf (Mar 26, 2018)

we had a wonderful fair weather on the weekend and I drove friday, saturday and sunday with Massai and Moony.

friday 60 minutes

saturday only 50 minutes

and sunday a longer route, 70 minutes


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 26, 2018)

I drove the Fjord team but no minis this weekend. Going down again in two weeks though





Spring fever seems to be here! Drive on my friends!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 26, 2018)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 27, 2018)

DAH DA TA DAHHHHHH I DROVE Charlie yesterday 30 minutes. he was as happy to hook up as i was.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 27, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> DAH DA TA DAHHHHHH I DROVE Charlie yesterday 30 minutes. he was as happy to hook up as i was.


☺☺☺!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 27, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Peewnut. Whoever he is....


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 31, 2018)

15 minutes for Peanut, ground driving. The snow is gone!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2018)

1 hour and 15 minutes ground driving Buckly.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 1, 2018)

I drove Peanut today! It was dry enough for the cart.

20 minutes.

Thanks MC.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 2, 2018)

March is in the books. Made a new spread sheet today for the 2nd quarter of 2018.

Confession time.... so last month, when I was silent for so long... apparently I had an infection I didn't realize was keeping me down. I was a bit "out of my mind" as my husband says. So, while I DID get everyone's hours recorded...some of the March Hours got recorded as February Hours. I went back today and switched the ones I missed for sure. Mostly it was team driving hours. For some reason I just added them to Feb. I think I've got them all moved but if not, I'm sorry. All of the hours are recorded, just maybe a few are on the wrong month. So they will still count towards your total




Sorry about that guys....

I'm headed south tomorrow and will be driving the minis, FINALLY!!!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 2, 2018)

I am glad you are feeling better . Have fun with those minis!

I drove Peanut 20 minutes today, in the cart.

Thanks!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 2, 2018)

also glad u are feeling better, i knew something was wrong. drove

charlie yesterday for 55 minutes. ground drove Daisy for 30 minutes (starting all over).


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry, I'm a bit late... We drove on the easter weekend and I haven't time to register the hours.

Friday, march 30: 1 hour with Massai and Moony (team)

Saturday, march 31: 55 minutes with Massai and Moony "

Sunday, april 1: 1 hour with Massai and Moony "

Monday, april 2: 90 minutes with Massai


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm on the board! 30 minutes driving Clementine. I seem to have my horse back


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2018)

1 hour for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 6, 2018)

Our weather has reverted back to winter - upper30s and low 40s and damp and blustery. It’s going to be a struggle to get them conditioned for the National Drive Spring Fling

Butch Cassidy

45 mins

Sundance Kid

45 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 6, 2018)

15 minutes of ground driving Peanut. Mostly trotting. My cardio workout ?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 8, 2018)

25 minutes of driving Peanut (hitched).

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 9, 2018)

I used the wonderful spring weather to drive on the weekend!

saturday 80 minutes Massai/Moony

sunday 60 minutes Massai/Moony


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 9, 2018)

sooooo happy about clementine , is she home with u or still south?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2018)

One hour ground driving Buckly this morning. Then I replaced the bridle with a halter and we did 15 minutes of dragging the scary cardboard around. He is getting a better Stand.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2018)

40 minutes driving Dapper Dan this afternoon.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 11, 2018)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. I need to start working Cappy. His "britches" are getting a little too tight. He has spring fever.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 13, 2018)

20 minutes driving Peanut, hitched. Might have been longer, but I forgot to check the time. Doing more trotting now.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 16, 2018)

The weekend was sooo awesome! Great weather and driving with friends and family.

The hours for the weekend:

friday: 80 minutes with the team Massai/Moony

saturday: 2 hours with the same team

sunday: 40 minutes with team Massai/TEDDY <= the first time hitched since his shoulder injury!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2018)

1 hour ground driving Buckly today. I was planning to do the cardboard when we got back, but the wind is getting up again and I was afraid it would be a little too exciting for me by myself. As it was, we had to pass those monster cows...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 17, 2018)

Winter has returned to Illinois. Very little ambition to drive in the cold, damp, windy weather.

Butch Cassidy

55 mins

Sundance Kid

50 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 18, 2018)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut. Thank you MC 

We are forecasted to have MORE SNOW tomorrow. ENOUGH!


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 19, 2018)

SNOW? Oh my god.... what crazy. We had 80 today... tomorrow it will be nearly 85, it feels like summer.

Drove 80 minutes with the team Massai and Teddy.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, it snowed :-(. We had flurries from 6am until noon :-( It was warm enough so it did not stick. I have never seen a spring like this before.

Glad Teddy is doing well!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 21, 2018)

Spring has returned! I hope she stays for a while!

Butch Cassidy

45 mins

Sundance Kid

50 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 22, 2018)

Friday 30 minutes

Sat 20 minutes

Sunday 30 minutes

All driving (hitched) Peanut


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2018)

50 minutes driving today for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 23, 2018)

What a weekend! Warm enough to eat ice cream




For this time, I drove not alone and met some very nice people who came with me.

friday: 90 minutes with the team Massai/Moony

sunday: 70 minutes with the same team

and ground driving for Teddy: 40 minutes

the weather is now turning to stormy and rainy. Just in time!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2018)

Northwolf did the minis get to eat some ice cream ??? 

I ground drove Cappy 15 minutes today.

MajorClem, have your carts arrived home yet? And can we see some more baby pictures?


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 25, 2018)

All of the minis and my riding horse are back up north with me. Clementine is much happier here. I think that she may just hate the desert.

Candace and the baby are doing well. He's a little handful! Gelding is in his future.

All caught up on driving hours! It's been busy busy around here trying to get horses settled and that baby situated.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2018)

One hour ground driving Buckly. First road work, then obstacles in the yard then dragging the cardboard.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2018)

3 1/2 hours for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 29, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> Our weather has reverted back to winter - upper30s and low 40s and damp and blustery. Its going to be a struggle to get them conditioned for the National Drive Spring Fling
> 
> Butch Cassidy
> 
> ...


Peggy, when is the Spring Fling? Has it taken place yet? I would love to hear about it when it does.
I had both minis out yesterday for a short while.

25 minutes for Peanut, hitched

15 minutes ground driving Cappy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2018)

15 minutes for Dapper Dan on Saturday. He gave sulky rides to some children.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 30, 2018)

thursday, april 26: 50 minutes tandem driving Teddy/Massai

friday: 40 minutes team Moony/Massai

saturday: 2 hours team Teddy/Massai


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 30, 2018)

April is in the books! 15 hours single driving, 14 hours team driving, 5 hours ground driving. You guys are rocking it!!!


----------



## Northwolf (May 2, 2018)

still not registered all my driving hours in april: I drove 30 minutes with the team Teddy/Massai on monday evening, april 30


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2018)

15 minutes ground driving Cappy then 10 minutes hitched to the cart. First time driving him in the cart this year.

15 minutes ground driving Cappy then 10 minutes hitched to the cart. First time driving him in the cart this year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2018)

50 minutes ground driving Buckly today. He is wearing his new bridle.


----------



## Cayuse (May 5, 2018)

He is a nicely proportioned little fella. He really looks like a small horse, doesn't he? Glad the bridle fit ☺!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> He is a nicely proportioned little fella. He really looks like a small horse, doesn't he? Glad the bridle fit ☺!


I think he is looking much better than when I got him. He had very little muscle then. He is standing better and his chest has expanded. No hip bones showing now. He frequently poses himself like a foundation shetland.

The bridle did not fit; It was way too long. I had to totally remove one strap and do new holes. It took me several tries to get the sizing right. But it now seems to be working fine. Now all my bridles have their own bits and each horse has an open and driving.


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2018)

I had to trim the ends off of Cappy's bridle too, fortunately it was made so it was possible to do so. I bought an A size, but the cheek peices were probably long enough for a regular pony. The rest fit fine.

Can I p!ease get 45 minutes of driving Cappy added to the list MC?

It would be 15 minutes on Friday and 30 for Saturday.

Both hitched. Thanks! I hope you get your carts back soon so you can drive Clem ☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2018)

50 minutes driving for Dapper Dan. He was a lazy bones today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2018)

10 minutes ground driving Cappy followed by 20 minutes of driving in the cart. The weather couldn't be nicer today .


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 8, 2018)

hi everyone, i got 55 min with charlie, yesterday. and one hour today for charlie, also 30 min today for Daisy.


----------



## Cayuse (May 9, 2018)

Glad you have been able to get both minis out Jeannie. Any camping trips planned?

Can I have 10 minutes ground driving and 20 minutes of driving Cappy? I sound like I'm on Wheel of Fortune, lol. Can I buy a vowel?

Thanks MajorClem!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2018)

Glad to see everyone getting out for spring driving. I'm going to go batty without my carts here. I think I can get one up here by next weekend. If my folks have room in the bed of the truck when they bring the rest of the big horse herd up for the season.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 12, 2018)

OHHHHHH it's blistering here.   matt (my son) just put fans in all the stallls .  no camping yet.  matt is having a hard time reaching the lady who organizes them.   im ready to go though.

50 minutes gor Charlie and 40 minutes doe daisy.  yesterday    and 55 minutees for charlie and 25 minutes for daisy today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 12, 2018)

30 minutes driving Cappy yesterday (hitched)

15 minutes ground driving Peanut today, all trotting (til I tuckered out at about 12 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> 30 minutes driving Cappy yesterday (hitched)
> 
> 15 minutes ground driving Peanut today, all trotting (til I tuckered out at about 12 minutes ?


You can trot 15 minutes??  I'm impressed!!


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You can trot 15 minutes??  I'm impressed!!
> 
> HE can trot 15 minutes, lol. I hobble and hop and gimp my way through most of it. I'm not a "pretty mover" anymore!  When I get winded I make him circle  around me so I can recover.  My hubby was out with me yesterday and commented on how much running I did  (and hopping and gimping...)  He said it looked like more fun and better exercise than a treadmill .  Boy did I pay for it though,  after I sat down last night my hips seized up!


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2018)

25 more minutes of ground driving Peanut this afternoon. At a slower pace.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 13, 2018)

45 minutes for Daisy and 45 for charlie, today.    boy is daisy stronger this year.  i thought i would have to retrain her but she remembered quickly.


----------



## Northwolf (May 14, 2018)

last week was such a wonderful week!   I enjoyed a few days of holidays and drove a lot...

friday, may 4: 2 hours for Massai/Moony (team)
sunday, may 6: 70 minutes for Massai/Moony
monday: 30 minutes for Massai/Teddy (team)
tuesday: 50 minutes for Moony (single)
wednesday: 90 minutes for Massai/Moony (team)
thursday: 50 minutes Massai (single) and 40 minutes Teddy (single)
sunday, may 13: 70 minutes for Massai/Moony (team)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> OHHHHHH it's blistering here.   matt (my son) just put fans in all the stallls .  no camping yet.  matt is having a hard time reaching the lady who organizes them.   im ready to go though.
> 
> 50 minutes gor Charlie and 40 minutes doe daisy.  yesterday    and 55 minutees for charlie and 25 minutes for daisy today.


I was looking back through the driving day topic.  You were working with a team of Rosco and Charlie.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 14, 2018)

yes, u r right, but

rosco kept running away with us , dragging charlieand me along...   rosco doesnt live with us anymore.  i traded rosco for Daisy.  the person who traded with me was a previous owner of rosco and thought he could fix him.


----------



## Cayuse (May 14, 2018)

I drove both minis today, both of them hitched.

Peanut 20 minutes

Cappy 30 minutes

Thanks MC for continuing to log our hours!


----------



## Northwolf (May 16, 2018)

Drove Teddy and Massai yesterday as a team, 1 hour. Thanks MC for logging!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 16, 2018)

I'm a little behind in posting my times. 

Sundance Kid 

51 mins

55 mins

30 mins

Butch Cassidy

33 mins

45 mins

also 56 mins in April that I didn't submit

Sorry if that's too much trouble, don't worry about adding it. 

THANKS!!


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 17, 2018)

drove charlie monday for a lesson 1 hour      tuesday 45      wednesday 55 min.   finally having fun.


----------



## Cayuse (May 17, 2018)

25 minutes of ground driving Peanut yesterday.  Maybe a drive today, we will see.

I would love to hear about everyone's drives if the want to share over on the "drive day"  thread!


----------



## Northwolf (May 18, 2018)

I did it! Hitched Teddy and Moony as a team   What a great team! 50 min for them yesterday


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2018)

one hour ground driving Buckly

50 minutes hitched for Dapper Dan


----------



## Cayuse (May 18, 2018)

Way to go Teddy and Moony! ☺  Congratulations on their progress, Northwolf!

10 minutes of ground driving followed by 20 minutes of driving Cappy.

25 minutes of driving Peanut.  I put him to the cart without àny help at all ☺, he was a gentleman and patient.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 18, 2018)

rested thurs.  today i drove Daisy  for 50 minutes,  she seems so happy to pull and not be dragged around with Charlie and I.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2018)

25 minutes driving for Cappy 

30 minutes driving for Peanut 

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (May 20, 2018)

Yesterday: 1 hour with the team Massai/Moony

Today: 90 minutes with the team Teddy/Massai


----------



## Northwolf (May 20, 2018)

I forgot: 50 minutes on Friday for the team Massai/Moony!


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2018)

About 20 minutes driving Peanut,  It was humid so we just went slow, I just wanted to get him out as yesterday was not the best day driving for us and I wanted to start and end on a good note.  Hubby took a picture.  I forgot to time it so I will understimate it at 15 minutes.  He behaved well (peanut, not hubby 

OK , this is weird, I keep typing and a weird "vomiting icon" keeps showing up.  I keep deleting it. It must be a glitch with all the newness here.  I hope it does not post.  It is gross!


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2018)

Thankfully it did not post and it appears to be gone.  I dunno what that was all about!


----------



## Cayuse (May 22, 2018)

20 minutes of driving Cappy yesterday.  

Thanks!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 23, 2018)

Sundance Kid

45 mins


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 24, 2018)

got to go trail driving with matt.   we had a good time.   about 1 hr and 20 minutes tuesday.  

thn i took daisy o about  25 minutes


----------



## Northwolf (May 25, 2018)

yesterday: 70 minutes with the team Massai/Moony

and 40 minutes ground driving for Teddy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2018)

90 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (May 25, 2018)

Peggy P it is nice to see a picture of Sundance Kid. I love me some  handsome silver dapples ☺.  If I remember, you were going to the Spring Driving Fling?  Is it this weekend?

25 minutes of Driving Cappy

15 minutes of ground driving Peanut, both yesterday.


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 26, 2018)

Cayuse, you are correct, I was supposed to go to the Spring Fling this weekend. Unfortunately, I had to be a grownup and not go. ? I had a huge income tax debt this year, and my real estate taxes took a jump, so I am tax poor. I couldn’t afford to take all the time off work (I work Thursday thru Sunday) and all the expense of going, so I am trying to enjoy driving my boys here at home. It’s just not the same.


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> Cayuse, you are correct, I was supposed to go to the Spring Fling this weekend. Unfortunately, I had to be a grownup and not go. ? I had a huge income tax debt this year, and my real estate taxes took a jump, so I am tax poor. I couldn’t afford to take all the time off work (I work Thursday thru Sunday) and all the expense of going, so I am trying to enjoy driving my boys here at home. It’s just not the same.


I am sorry that you couldn't go.  My driving plans got changed this year too and it is disappointing.  But hey, we can come here and that is always fun ?.

Our property was reevaluated this year, I worry about our taxes going through the roof.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 26, 2018)

Peggy P said:


> Sundance Kid
> 
> 45 mins
> 
> View attachment 36753


I see he only has boots on the front.  I did not know he didn't need all four.  What size are yours?


----------



## Cayuse (May 26, 2018)

Hi MajorClem!

Can I have 25 minutes of driving Peanut logged in?

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (May 28, 2018)

Weekend drivings: 

friday: 80 minutes with the team Moony/Teddy

saturday: 90 minutes with the team Massai/Teddy
50 minutes ground driving for Moony


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 28, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> Weekend drivings:
> 
> friday: 80 minutes with the team Moony/Teddy
> 
> ...


How did moony do by himself?


----------



## MajorClementine (May 28, 2018)

Whew! You guys are driving faster than I can log hours. It cut me off on "reacting" to your comments so this post will be my marker of where I left off. I'm so sad to be missing all the spring driving.... horses and carts are still 300 miles apart from each other. June 7th is the date however. FIL is bringing home an empty cabinet trailer and has said he'll bring my wagonette and EE cart home!


----------



## Northwolf (May 29, 2018)

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] He's doing great, he's such an awesome boy! ? When I drive him single or ground driving he has room for improvement because controlling him to follow correctly the line instructions is not perfect, but it improve from time to time. In the team, he's working perfectly and he loves pulling!

[email protected][/USER] Oh, what a pity   But you can enjoy your horses without driving too! What about doing more ground driving work? Or hiking with the horses is fun too; we were on a short day trip in the alps on last sunday and we enjoyed it. Few weeks ago, I discovered a new discipline called "horse agility". Took a training course and work now with a trainer, we have our first competition on saturday. 
So, if you're not able to drive, it's a great chance to do something complete different!

Drove Moony and Massai as a team yesterday again, 50 minutes.


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2018)

30 minutes of driving Cappy today.  Hitched.

Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2018)

5/30  35 minutes of driving Cappy

5/31  40 minutes of driving Peanut

 6/1  35 minutes of ground driving Cappy

Thank U!


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 4, 2018)

friday: 30 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy

sunday: 60 minutes for Massai/Moony

we had a horse agility competition on saturday, what great change to the usual thing I do with my horses  they enjoyed it.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 4, 2018)

charlie gets 65 minutes for saturday.     daisy gets 30 for sunday.  thank you


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut over tarps and plywood and around cones.

Thanks MC ☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> we had a horse agility competition on saturday, what great change to the usual thing I do with my horses  they enjoyed it.


Sounds like fun!  What sort of things did you do?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 6, 2018)

60 minutes for Dapper Dan today.  He was little powerhouse.  Lovely evening for a drive.  He was really moving on the gravel road and there were bits of gravel in the easy boots when we got home.  Not sure it would have caused a problem, but something to perhaps check on a longer drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2018)

15 minutes ground driving Peanut yesterday.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 8, 2018)

charlie gets 75 min, driving time on wednesday.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 8, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I see he only has boots on the front.  I did not know he didn't need all four.  What size are yours?


Kid seems to get a little tender on his fronts, so I use the easy boots when we road drive. Mine are mini size 3


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 8, 2018)

Sundance Kid 

40 mins

30 mins

45 mins


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 8, 2018)

Butch Cassidy

45 mins 

35 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 8, 2018)

20 minutes groung driving Peanut yesterday 

45 minutes driving today

Thanks!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 9, 2018)

40 minutes foor charlie on thursday.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2018)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 11, 2018)

friday, june 8: 80 minutes for the team Massai/Moony

saturday: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Moony again

and finally sunday: 60 minutes for the Massai/Teddy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2018)

50 minutes ground driving Buckly.  Haven't been out in a while so it was interesting. Were able to approach a scary combine.  Some road work and obstacles.  He has such a variety of gaits; I'm so hoping to get him in the cart.  He has a trot that is almost like moving in place; I can walk behind him.  Can you picture that in a parade?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2018)

1 hour for Dapper Dan.  I ponied Buckly behind.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 14, 2018)

butch cassidy is very handsome.  please tell me what kind of cart that is,  it is lovely.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 15, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> butch cassidy is very handsome.  please tell me what kind of cart that is,  it is lovely.


Thankyou, Jeannie. He is very sweet And tries very hard. That cart is called an Itebte. Made by Mike Groose from Missouri. He doesn’t make them anymore. ? It’s a bit heavy at 145 lbs, but has lots of adjustments to get good balance, and the torsion axle works great. It needs a new paint job and a bit of upholstery work on the seat back, but is really a heavy duty, comfy cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 15, 2018)

40 minutes ground driving Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 17, 2018)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut

15 minutes ground driving Cappy 

Thanks MC ☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2018)

60 minutes for Dapper Dan.  Got a slow start as we had valve stem problems but Jim popped a new tube in and we were off.  Chatted with a couple of neighbors while we were out and saw two gigantic snake trails across the road.


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 19, 2018)

We were very busy with driving the last few days! I wanted to get the ponies work enough before they go to their holiday residence for the next three weeks... Yes, we will go on holiday for three weeks, we will depart on friday (oh my gosh, long time without horses, I hope I'll survive! ).

So, the driving hours are: 

thursday, june 14: 70 minutes Massai/Teddy, ground driving Moony 30 minutes
friday: 60 minutes Massai/Moony, ground driving Teddy 40 minutes
saturday: 90 single driving with Massai, 70 minutes driving Teddy
sunday: 90 minutes Massai/Moony
monday: 70 minutes Massai/Teddy, ground driving Moony 40 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> We were very busy with driving the last few days! I wanted to get the ponies work enough before they go to their holiday residence for the next three weeks... Yes, we will go on holiday for three weeks, we will depart on friday (oh my gosh, long time without horses, I hope I'll survive! ).
> 
> Have a good time!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

I can't believe we are almost half way through the year! I need to start thinking of prizes for this years top drivers.... Feel free to send any ideas my way


----------



## Northwolf (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks Marsha 

I did a last drive yesterday, 50 minutes for the team Massai/Moony. Today, I'll bring the three boys to their residence. Feeling a little bit bad about, because they will be not be worked the whole three weeks... but they'll have a large stable and pasture, and the person who's taking care of them is very hearty and gives very much effort in taking care of ponies.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 21, 2018)

The heat wave finally crashed and I was able to get a drive in. Keeping up with the “biggies” helps get him fit.

Butch Cassidy

55 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 21, 2018)

Butch Cassidy looks nice and slick!

Northwolf, I hope you have a nice vacation 

Can I have 20 minutes ground driving Peanut?  Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.  Nice rain shower last night so it was pleasant and fragrant to drive.  Had to stay on the paved roads so we were glad of the boots.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 22, 2018)

I've been thinking.... How about ID tags for bridles for our top drivers this year? Would people prefer flat kind you attach to the cheekstrap with screws or the tag style that you just hang from the bridle similar to a dog ID tag?? Or does anyone have other ideas they'd like to share??? And input is much appreciated


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2018)

The ID tags are a nice idea!  I like the hanging ones as you can remove them and put them on another bridle easier.

How many hours do we have in total?  Will we beat last year's total?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 22, 2018)

So this year we are at 85h 20m single driving. 63h team driving. 43h 15m ground driving. 

Last year's total driving was 292 but at the end of June last year we were only at 65 hours. So we are about 20 hours ahead on single driving this year.

Our total ground driving last year was 54 hours and we're already at 43.

I think it's safe to say that we'll be last years driving easy peasy. And I'm finally helping!!!! Well with ground driving anyway.

45 MIN FOR CLEMENTINE!!! (ground driving)


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2018)

Between yesterday and today Peanut did 20 minutes of ground driving and

60 minutes of driving hitched. 

Thanks!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 25, 2018)

I like the idea of the hanging tags.

Sundance Kid

35 mins

I just brought home my new team pole for my Mullet buggy. Hopefully we can start logging some pairs hours!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 26, 2018)

Butch Cassidy

55 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 26, 2018)

Peanut and I went for a quick drive, 20 minutes or so, probably longer, but 20 will do.  It was absolutely beautiful today, 78  slightly breezy and no bugs.  Just perfect.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 26, 2018)

Woohoo! Today I had the time and the helpers to take the boys out as a pair with my new team pole for my Mullet buggy. It took a little time to get everything adjusted, but the boys stepped off smartly and drove really well together. I’m one really proud mom!

Sundance Kid and Butch Cassidy 55 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2018)

Fantastic!  Looking forward to seeing more of your pair adventures.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 30, 2018)

15 minutes ground droving yesterday and 40 minutes hitched today, both with Peanut. Thanks MC ?

Peggy the team looks great.  I still can't figure out how holdbacks work with a pair.  I tried to sort it out from your picture but can't.  I think it must be one of those things you have to "do" in order to get the idea!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 1, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> 15 minutes ground droving yesterday and 40 minutes hitched today, both with Peanut. Thanks MC ?
> 
> Peggy the team looks great.  I still can't figure out how holdbacks work with a pair.  I tried to sort it out from your picture but can't.  I think it must be one of those things you have to "do" in order to get the idea!


Thank you! They are not the same size or build, and their colors sure as heck don’t match, but they love going out together and usually are matching strides. I really enjoy driving them together.

The holdbacks on a pair do not connect to the pole. On this harness, the holdbacks have clips on both ends. One end clips to the breeching, the other clips to a ring on the martingale just behind their front legs. Draft horse people call these “belly backers”. On my Camptown freedom collars, there is a fixed ring behind the swivel trace attachment. The holdbacks go from the breeching to this ring. Draft horse people call these “side backers”. Pleasure people don’t use these terms (at least in my experience) . Either way, the holdbacks connect to the collar, not to the pole. I’ll see if I have better photos of each setup. 

DISCLAIMER: I am a self taught driver and pairs driver. I learned and taught my boys how to drive from books, photos, the internet, and Facebook groups. I think I have taken 2-3 lessons in my 20 years of driving. I’m not saying it’s correct, but I usually get the job done. And my boys don’t know any better!?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for the explanations Peggy!  

 20 minutes of!driving Peanut hitched. ! We had a seabreeze!today.  I!took advantage of the break in the heat wave to drive.  He!was!bouncy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2018)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 3, 2018)

Butch Cassidy

50 mins

Thank you!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 7, 2018)

Sundance Kid

35 mins


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 8, 2018)

charlie gets 90 minutes for the 4th of july  and daisy gets 30 minutes.   charlie gets 50 minutes for july 7th.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 8, 2018)

Butch Cassidy

45 mins 

thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 9, 2018)

You all have been busier than me.  It has been so hot here I have been completely unmotivated.

I did get Peanut out this evening though.

20 minutes of ground driving, we both needed to stretch our legs.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2018)

Not much driving going on.  I need to get out early in the morning but that's when I like to get my yard work done.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today and I ponied Buckly.  Took me a while to get the harness readjusted for him after Buckly used it.  Luckily the sulky rein was able to be buckled onto the single driving rein so I didn't have to get more creative there.  Whip was a bust; I will order a new one.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 16, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut.  Thanks MC.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi there ? We enjoyed holidays in northern Europe and returned back to Switzerland last week... I picked up the horses at their holiday residence on tuesday. They enjoyed their time of doing nothing too ? and I introduced them to the training on thursday. They have all a lot of motivation, a few bad habits (little bullheaded Teddy wanted to protract his holidays by eating grass all the time...) and are a bit out of shape, but it doesn't matter!

My hours of driving:

thursday, july 12: 50 minutes of team driving Teddy/Massai, 30 minutes of ground driving for Moony
friday, july 13: 2 hours for the team Moony/Massai, 1 hour for Teddy
saturday: 1 hour for Moony/Massai, 30 minutes of ground driving for Teddy
sunday: 1 hour for Moony, 90 minutes team driving Teddy/Massai
monday: 30 minutes for Teddy


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 19, 2018)

Yesterdays drive: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Moony


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 20, 2018)

Wednesday we loaded up the trailer and headed out to a trail about a half hour away. Beautiful limestone trails, partially shaded, and mostly flat. The weather was perfect, low 80s and not too much humidity. We all had such a good time! Even the horses enjoyed it! 

Butch Cassidy

2 hours


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 20, 2018)

Looked like a perfect day, Peggy.

Northwolf, nice to hear you had a good vacation.

20 minutes ground driving Peanut today. Thanks.  MC what have you been up to?


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 22, 2018)

We took Cappy to a show yesterday, a spur of the moment decision.

I ground drove him in the ring at lunch break, 15 minutes.

He was a good boy.


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 23, 2018)

Lot of works in the last few days 

Thursday: 30 minutes for Massai
Friday: 60 minutes for Massai/Teddy
Saturday: 90 minutes for Massai/Moony, 20 minutes of farm work for Teddy (does this count as ground driving?)
Sunday: 50 minutes for Moony/Teddy

The carriage manufacturer called me last week, I'm looking forward to pick up my new carts soon! Counting the days...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 24, 2018)

Sundance Kid

45 mins

thank you!


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 26, 2018)

70 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy on tuesday. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 26, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> Lot of works in the last few days
> 
> Thursday: 30 minutes for Massai
> Friday: 60 minutes for Massai/Teddy
> ...


I was just thinking about your new vehicle yesterday and planning to ask.  Very exciting.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 26, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut.  It was like a swamp out there.  Humid, soggy and buggy.

Hope to see pictures of the new cart, Northwolf!  

Thank you MajorClem   :salute (how are you and the four legged ones?)


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 27, 2018)

Butch Cassidy

50 mins

thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2018)

20 minutes of ground driving Peanut, he melted into butter  and me along with him.  He was feeling pretty lively despite the heat.  Hope to resume lessons next week. Or at least get him hitched and practice.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jul 28, 2018)

The weather here is absolutely fabulous! I am so enjoying driving my boys. 

Sundance Kid

50 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2018)

50 minutes for DD.  Ponied Bubba.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 29, 2018)

30 minutes of driving (hitched) Peanut. 

Thankyou


----------



## Northwolf (Jul 30, 2018)

Friday: 70 minutes for the team Massai/Moony, 40 minutes ground driving for Teddy

Sunday: 50 minutes for the team Moony/Massai (switched places for the first time!)


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2018)

15 minutes of ground driving and

30 minutes driving, both with Peanut.  We had a lesson.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 1, 2018)

yesterday: 50 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy

today: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Moony


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 1, 2018)

Butch Cassidy

30 mins


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2018)

25 minutes driving Peanut.  We have had two days of thunderstorms.  I took advantage of a lull between storm fronts.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 5, 2018)

July is in the books. Our totals for the month were slightly lower but if your weather was anything like ours most of the month (Hot and smokey from all the wildfires) I can understand why. Fall is on it's way! Maybe I'll actually get some driving in...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 5, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 5, 2018)

25 minutes of driving Peanut.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 6, 2018)

Friday: 3-in-hand with Massai/Teddy/Moony, 60 minutes
Saturday: drove my new sulky for the first time with Massai, 90 minutes. Later I hitched Teddy to the sulky, he got 40 minutes. And finally, I ground drove Moony, 40 minutes.
Sunday: 3-in-hand again with Massai/Teddy/Moony. 50 minutes (what a fun! ?)


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 9, 2018)

I forgot to log our mondays drive: 50 minutes with my new favorite team Massai/Moony/Teddy


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 10, 2018)

I had help, so hitched the pair Wednesday. The boys were perfect. They really enjoy going out together. 

Sundance Kid and Butch Cassidy 

50 mins


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow, you three look great!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 10, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut.  Thanks  :salute


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2018)

40 minutes for DD.  A mile out there were lightning flashes and thunder.  We started to hurry, but got pretty wet on the way home.  DD loves water so he did not mind at all.  And it kept us cool.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 11, 2018)

20 more minutes ground driving Peanut.  This afternoon we have rain, I think Marsha sent it my way.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 13, 2018)

[email protected] P[/USER] wow, looks great!

Driving hours of the last days: 

friday: 50 minutes for the team Teddy/Moony and 50 minutes for Massai single
saturday: 80 minutes for the 3-in-hand team Massai/Moony/Teddy
sunday: 70 minutes again with 3-in-hand team


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 13, 2018)

august 6  Charlie 65 minutes,   august 9 charlie 75 minutes,  august 11 charlie 50 minutes , august 13 real schorcher 40 minutes.

august 7 daisy 40 minutes, aug. 10 daisy 45 minutes,  august 12 daisy 30 minutes.   thanks


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 15, 2018)

You've been busy Jeannie!

25 minutes ground driving Peanut.

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 15, 2018)

I started to take Dapper Dan out this morning.  We got about 1/4 mile out and it looked as though he was favoring a leg, so we returned home and I gave him some banamine.  My sister and I plan to drive on Friday morning, early.  Hopefully Dd will be up for it.  By the time I get him brushed, clean his feet so I can put his boots on, get the boots on, get harnessed--I am a sweat ball.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 16, 2018)

[email protected] Cassada[/USER] Get well soon for DD! 

45 minutes for Moony yesterday.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 16, 2018)

get well Dd.    2 hours for charlie wed. aug 15


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 17, 2018)

70 minutes for the team Massai/Moony. Teddy was treated by the dentist on monday and it still seems he feels pain when he eats hay. The vet gave me medication for him and assured he will feel better in a few days. Teddy will have a rest until he's better.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 17, 2018)

also, i met a lady that will ride with me.  it is more fun with someone else.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2018)

2 hours for dapper dan this morning.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 17, 2018)

Sundance Kid

35 mins


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 17, 2018)

Butch Cassidy 

35 mins


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 18, 2018)

one hour for charlie     30 min for daisy. that's for friday.   1.5 hours for charlie today, saturday


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 19, 2018)

15 minutes of ground driving Peanut.  He had a lesson today.  Instructor ground drove him for about 15 minutes and then I took over for 15.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 20, 2018)

driving hours from the weekend:

friday: 30 minutes for Moony
saturday: 30 minutes for the team Moony/Massai
sunday: 80 minutes for the team Moony/Massai


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 21, 2018)

Yesterday: 30 minutes for Massai


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 21, 2018)

wow, i met several ladies in the last couple weeks that are getting me going again.     2 1/4 hours with charlie on monday and 1 1/2 hours with daisy. tuesday


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2018)

25 minutes ground driving Peanut.

Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 24, 2018)

Drove the 3-in-hand team Massai/Moony/Teddy on wednesday, 80 minutes. 

Yesterday, I hitched Moony for a short drive, 35 minutes.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 24, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving yesterday

30minutes!driving hitched today.  Bother with Peanut.

Thanks.  ETA: that should say both with Peanut, although some days he is a bother ;-)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2018)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 25, 2018)

Way to go everyone! You've already blown last months numbers out of the water!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi MC! 

30 minutes ground driving followed by!30/minutes driving Peanuttoday.y.  My keyboard is acting up again, lol.


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 27, 2018)

friday: 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
saturday: 2 hours for Moony hitched on the sulky (what a fun!)
sunday: 2 hours 3-in-hand hitch Teddy/Moony/Massai

Thanks


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 28, 2018)

Yesterday: quick 20 minutes for Teddy (single)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2018)

one hour for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 30, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Peanut today, thank you!


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 31, 2018)

90 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony on wednesday


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2018)

I ground drove Peanut 15 minutes, then the instructor took him for a drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 1, 2018)

30 minutes of driving Peanut today.  Thanks.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 2, 2018)

charlie momday 90 min,  wednesday 55 min, friday 75 minutes.

daisy tuesday 45 minutes, thursday 60 minutes, saturday 30 minutes       THANK YOU.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2018)

Everyone was busy this week!


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh yes, we were busy too this weekend!  it finally cooled down, so it was nice driving weather.

1 hour on saturday with my 3-in-hand team Massai/Moony/Teddy
90 minutes on sunday with Massai, and 50 minutes with the team Teddy/Moony

Next weekend, we will start on our very first CDE. I'm very excited!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 3, 2018)

Northwolf good luck at the CDE, I think we are going to our first ADT next weekend, too.  I am not driving him, but my instructor is.  I don't know if he will actually compete or not, it depends on how comfortable he feels. We may just let him "visit" the first time.   It is is first driving outing, I have no idea what his reaction will be.

Can I have 30 minutes driving Peanut please? Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 10, 2018)

@Cayuse Thanks! Was your ADT this weekend? If not, good luck too 

We had a lot of fun at the competition, I'll write about in the driving day-thread to not produce too much spam in this thread  

Our driving on this weekend and during the week: 

thursday: 50 minutes 3-in-hand Massai/Teddy/Moony
friday: 60 minutes 3-in-hand Massai/Teddy/Moony
saturday: 30 minutes for Massai and 40 minutes for Teddy => Massai was in a team with another pony who's not my own... I usually don't drive them together, so I think we can count this as "single driving" for Massai?
sunday: over 3 hours driving on the competition with Massai and the other pony


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 11, 2018)

ADT, CDE wow,  thats wha i want to hear.

Charlie , sunday  9-9 , 90 minutes   and today 75 min.

Daisy   monday 65 min.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 11, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> @Cayuse Thanks! Was your ADT this weekend? If not, good luck too
> 
> We had a lot of fun at the competition, I'll write about in the driving day-thread to not produce too much spam in this thread
> 
> ...


It was Sunday  My instructor drove him in the competion and I drove him around afterwards.  He was a very good boy  (for the most part, lol)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2018)

one hour for Dapper Dan today.  We both took it easy and had a lovely morning drive.  He is such a good boy!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 14, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> one hour for Dapper Dan today.  We both took it easy and had a lovely morning drive.  He is such a good boy!


Glad you both could get out, sounds like your back is feeling better (I hope!).


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 15, 2018)

got in a little driving time.   charlie on wednesday 60 min., and 70 minutes friday, yesterday.   one hour for daisy  thursday.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 16, 2018)

30 minutes driving and 60 minutes ground driving this week for Peanut.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 17, 2018)

Not much driving last week... we had a lot of other activities like swimming in the lake, dentists and vets visit.

Tuesday 50 minutes for the 3-in-hand team
friday 30 minutes ground driving for Teddy
saturday 70 minutes for Moony
sunday 40 minutes for Massai


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 18, 2018)

25 minutes driving Peanut. Thanks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2018)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 19, 2018)

40 minutes for the team Massai/Moony on monday


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 21, 2018)

Cheese and Crackers! You guys drove the heck out of August! Over 32 hours singles driving, 3 hours ground driving, and almost 17 hours team driving. Good thing you guys are keeping our numbers up cause heaven knows I am zero help this year. It's strange to me that I get more driving in when my horses are living 4 hours away. I guess because I have people to drive with when I go south. And I'm not bogged down by things that "need done" when I go down there. I'm on vacation so I get to do what I want ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> Cheese and Crackers! You guys drove the heck out of August! Over 32 hours singles driving, 3 hours ground driving, and almost 17 hours team driving. Good thing you guys are keeping our numbers up cause heaven knows I am zero help this year. It's strange to me that I get more driving in when my horses are living 4 hours away. I guess because I have people to drive with when I go south. And I'm not bogged down by things that "need done" when I go down there. I'm on vacation so I get to do what I want ?


It's awfully good of you to keep track when you are not getting to drive yourself.  Thank you.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 24, 2018)

20 minutes for Peanut and 20 minutes for Cappy of ground driving today.  It was chilly here.  I wore my winter coat!

Thanks! ☺


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2018)

25 minutes of ground driving Peanut.  Thanks!


----------



## Northwolf (Sep 27, 2018)

I forgot to log my hours of the last week... 

september 21: 50 minutes for Massai
september 22: 70 minutes for the team Massai/Moony
september 23: 70 minutes for Massai
september 25: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Moony
september 26: 40 minutes 3-in-hand Massai/Moony/Teddy

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2018)

25 minute of ground driving Firecracker ........wait a minute! I mean Cappy.   :run


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm on the board! 20 minutes for Candace the Wonder mini. She had no problems leaving her baby behind. Love this little gal!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2018)

MajorClementine said:


> I'm on the board! 20 minutes for Candace the Wonder mini. She had no problems leaving her baby behind. Love this little gal!


:ThumbUp


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 30, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Cappy

60 minutes driving Peanut total for the weekend.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 30, 2018)

yeah mc, atta girl   u go. so happy for u.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 30, 2018)

whoops forgot my riding times    sept 17,  19 and 21st   one hour each for charlie.   24 26 and 28 for charlie  75 minutes each day.  2 rides for daisy ,1 hour each, the 18 and 27,

GOT A BIG SURPRISE ON MY ADVENTURE.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2018)

September is in the books! Hope everyone is enjoying their fall driving. Highest month so far with just under 37 hours single driving


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 3, 2018)

30 minutes for Dapper Dan.  Then the mosquitos found us so we headed for home lickety split.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 30 minutes for Dapper Dan.  Then the mosquitos found us so we headed for home lickety split.


While I was gone on the drive, some varmint carried off one of our barred rock chicks.  I had let the chicks out to chase bugs for a few minutes and that's all the time it took.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 10, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> While I was gone on the drive, some varmint carried off one of our barred rock chicks.  I had let the chicks out to chase bugs for a few minutes and that's all the time it took.




What do you think the predator was?  Hawk?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> What do you think the predator was?  Hawk?


Bobcat, most likely.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 10, 2018)

We supposedly don't have bobcats here although one or two may have been spotted up in the mountains.  

Can I have 45 minutes for last friday, 30 minutes Saturday, 20 minutes Sunday, and 35 minutes today of driving for Peanut.

And 20 minutes of ground driving for Cappy 

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> We supposedly don't have bobcats here although one or two may have been spotted up in the mountains.
> 
> Can I have 45 minutes for last friday, 30 minutes Saturday, 20 minutes Sunday, and 35 minutes today of driving for Peanut.
> 
> ...


You are certainly getting a lot of nice driving time!  My mother went to a nursing home last month and it seems all my spare time is working through her stuff.  That, and the rain.  Keep inspiring, Cayuse!


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 15, 2018)

omg, just detected I forgot to log my driving hours for the last two weeks... my last entry was from september 26. Luckily I always write down my work with the horses, so it's not lost. 

september 29: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Moony
october 2: 50 minutes with all three Massai/Moony/Teddy
october 3: 40 minutes with the team Massai/Moony
october 4: 60 minutes with the team Massai/Moony
october 5: 60 minutes for Massai
october 6: 40 minutes with the team Massai/Moony/Teddy
october 7: 60 minutes with the team Massai/Moony/Teddy
october 11: 80 minutes with the team Massai/Moony, 60 minutes for Teddy
october 12: 50 minutes with the team Massai/Moony/Teddy
october 14: 30 minutes with the team Massai/Moony/Teddy

Thanks a lot and sorry about this mess... I'll try to log more frequent next time


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2018)

35 minutes on yesterday of driving Peanut

20 minutes ground driving Cappy yesterday, too.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 16, 2018)

charlie  oct.1,3,5, 8,10,12  50 minutes each.  daisy  oct 2,4,9 ,11 30 min each.  am having to cut back getting ready to move in


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2018)

50 minutes for Dapper Dan today.


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 18, 2018)

60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony on tuesday.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 19, 2018)

20 minutes of ground driving and 30 minutes of driving Peanut today, thanks.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 21, 2018)

Man o man am I tired.  Peanut got ground driven 45 minutes and I drove him 20.  We went to the ADT and he was also hand walked all over the place several times. I am seriously pooped. :thud:

I will write of our adventure tomorrow.  He still has a flair for the dramatic, lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 24, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Man o man am I tired.  Peanut got ground driven 45 minutes and I drove him 20.  We went to the ADT and he was also hand walked all over the place several times. I am seriously pooped. :thud:
> 
> I will write of our adventure tomorrow.  He still has a flair for the dramatic, lol.


Okay, where's the story?


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 24, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Okay, where's the story?


Now that I am rejuvenated, I will write it down.   Makes me tired to think about it again though!


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 26, 2018)

Our road has been paved newly, so I couldn't drive for a couple of days... we went hiking instead and this week, I started driving again. 

Tuesday, oct 23: 40 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
Wednesday, oct 24: 70 minutes for Moony
Thursday, oct 25: 50 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2018)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2018)

30 minutes ground driving Peanut this week. Thanks!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 5, 2018)

20 minutes of driving Peanut hitched. We had sun!


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 7, 2018)

I did my carriage driving license last week, so I did not have much time for driving my own horses 

But a few hours...

oct 27: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy
oct 28: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
nov 3: 40 minutes for Moony
nov 3: 50 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy
nov 4: 60 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy
nov 6: 55 minutes of ground driving for Moony

hopefully I'll drive this week and next weekend more!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 7, 2018)

Tell us more about a carriage driving license.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 9, 2018)

All caught up! You guys rock!!!


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 12, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Tell us more about a carriage driving license.


This license is necessary for the most competitions in our country, but actually it's not needed for driving on roads. But there's a discussion the license will be mandatory for EVERY driver who drives outside. Maybe in a few years it will be necessary.
But for me, it was a great chance to learn more about driving. We drove in a city with much traffic, but big horses. I think I got much more practice in driving through heavy traffic and be more self-confident. 

@MajorClementine thanks for picking up the hours!

I can add some more... 
nov 8: 40 minutes for Moony
nov 9: 40 minutes for the team Massai/Teddy/Moony
nov 11: 360 minutes for Moony (Massai and Teddy were driven by a girl, but I think, we only pick up the hours that we drive ourselves)


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 19, 2018)

nov 15: 40 minutes for Teddy
nov 16: 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
nov 17: 60 minutes 4-in-hand again including my team Teddy/Massai/Moony
nov 18: 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony

drives are getting shorter since it's colder outside...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 19, 2018)

45 minutes for Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 21, 2018)

We had just enough snow to take the sled out this morning.
25 minutes ground driving Cappy with the sled. He has his old inglorious job of helping with the manure tubs back. 
Then I got in for a quick 10 minute spin.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 23, 2018)

15 minutes ground driving Nugget today.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 26, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> We had just enough snow to take the sled out this morning.
> 25 minutes ground driving Cappy with the sled. He has his old inglorious job of helping with the manure tubs back.
> Then I got in for a quick 10 minute spin.


Ooooh, I'm jealous!  

We have a lot of mud here, but no snow... 

Drives are getting shorter again last week, very cold wind around here!

nov 22: 50 minutes for Moony
nov 24: 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
nov 24: 20 minutes (very fast) for Moony
nov 25: 40 minutes for Massai


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2018)

So Moony is doing really well driving single?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 27, 2018)

20 minutes ground driving Nugget. He doesn't have a clue but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## Northwolf (Nov 30, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> So Moony is doing really well driving single?


YES, he does great!  He's a rocket!!! We are doing about 4 miles in a half an hour, lots of fun for us... And the scary moments are less and less, he doesn't runaway anymore when he's frightened. The driving license course finally gave me so much more safety and self-confidence. It's amazing how this can help to calm down the horse!

I drove on this week: 
nov 27: 20 minutes for Teddy
nov 29: 40 minutes for Moony


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh, I forgot to log my hours in the past two weeks... 

nov 30: 50 minutes for the team Massai/Moony
dec 1: 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai
dec 4: 80 minutes of ground driving Teddy
dec 6: 40 minutes for Moony
dec 7: 40 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony
dec 8: 60 minutes for the team Teddy/Massai/Moony


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 20, 2018)

Awfully quiet around here!
A big 0 hours for me so far this month!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2018)

My grand daughter drove for an hour but I did not. I've been doing things with the horses, just not driving. The parade is tomorrow night but I don't know if I will go. May depend on if the wind is blowing.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 20, 2018)

I hope you get to the parade. I always like to see pictures of handsome Dapper Dan.
I have been doing short sessions of ground work with both the minis almost everyday, but the carts are put away for the winter and no snow for the sled. I don't know if I will use the sled this year even if it does snow. We seem to spend a lot of time trying to adjust the shafts every time we use the darn thing. I have more fun just tying the other sled to the traces and using that. I think the truth is that I am just getting lazy, lol.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 21, 2018)

OK, IM WAY BEHIND, CAN I GLOB THEM TOGETHER? OCTOBER 12 HOURS FOR CHARLIE AND 7 FOR DAISY. NOVEMBER 10 1/2 HOURS FOR CHARLIE AND 5 FOR DAISY. DECEMBER 4 FOR CHARLIE AND 4 FOR DAISY.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2018)

1 hour ground driving Nugget.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 23, 2018)

As it gets cold it gets quiet on the driving thread. I'm impressed with those of you still getting out and driving. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Northwolf (Dec 24, 2018)

I've been driven only a few times the last two weeks... not much time and vey bad weather with a thunderstorm. And I cleaned and took care of the harnesses and marathon cart, so I wasn't able to drive for some days.

dec 14: 40 minutes with Teddy
dec 15: 60 minutes for Massai and 40 minutes for Moony
dec 16: 40 minutes for Teddy
dec 21: 10 minutes for Moony (it was very rainy... we went out for a walk and them I hitched him for a quick mile)
dec 22: 60 minutes for Teddy and 40 minutes for Moony


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 29, 2018)

30 minutes driving Dapper Dan.
30 minutes ground driving Nugget.
In the 30's today and no wind so it was decent weather to work the horses.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 30, 2018)

One more day!!!!

A few questions. Is everyone enjoying logging hours driving? Do you want to do it again next year? I am more than happy to keep track of the hours. 

We are also doing a small "prize" for everyone who participated this year since we think everyone here should be rewarded for the effort they put in. Life is busy and making driving a priority isn't always easy. I failed miserably this year .

I might try to figure out how to do an individual cart next year so each person can see how many days they drove and not just the total hours. I'll have to learn how to use spreadsheets a little better but I'm always up to learn something new.


----------



## MindySchroder (Dec 31, 2018)

I love this idea... Somehow I have to make it alert me when I haven't updated. I drove many many miles last spring, summer and fall and failed to get any of them logged here!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, darn!, MindySchroder. We would have loved to hear more driving adventures.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 3, 2019)

sounds nice, i am certainly up for doing this again, i would miss u al


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2019)

30 minutes for Dapper Dan with the sled. I was hoping someone would drive by on the road and take our picture, but there was no traffic.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm in for this year, too.
Thanks for logging MC!


----------

